

Show HN: EstFiddle – interactive Less playground - Justineo
http://ecomfe.github.io/est/fiddle/#autorun=true&autoprefix=false&est=true&code=LmJveCB7CiAgICAuY2xlYXJmaXgoKTsKICAgIHRyYW5zaXRpb246IGFsbCAxczsKfQoKLnNwaW4oKSB7CiAgICBhbmltYXRpb246IHJvdGF0ZSAwIDFzIGluZmluaXRlOwogICAgCiAgICBAa2V5ZnJhbWVzIHJvdGF0ZSB7CiAgICAgICAgMCUgewogICAgICAgICAgICB0cmFuc2Zvcm06IHJvdGF0ZSgwZGVnKTsKICAgICAgICB9CiAgICAgICAgMTAwJSB7CiAgICAgICAgICAgIHRyYW5zZm9ybTogcm90YXRlKDM2MGRlZyk7CiAgICAgICAgfQogICAgfQp9CgoueCB7CiAgICAuc3BpbigpOwp9CgoueSB7CiAgICAuc3BpbigpOwp9

======
lardissone
est docs in chinese. Sounds cool, but doesn't understand anything.

